# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen Wanda.

## jewa 1947

Hallo , ik ben Wanda.( 65 jaar)
Ik tob al jaren met fibromyalgie, diabetes 2 en nu heb ik er ook artrose bij.
de reguliere geneeskunde kan alleen maar pillen voorschrijven en daar kan ik zo slecht tegen. Ik heb vaak pijn in allerlei spieren en gewrichten en vaak krampen en prikkelingen in mijn kuiten.( 20 en 28 jaar terug heb ik een hernia operatie gehad en daarna zijn de eerste klachten ontstaan)Ik ben onder behandeling van een osteopaat.daar heb ik wel baat bij.
Ik ben nu op zoek naar een goede orthomoleculair arts in de buurt van Alkmaar.
Wie herkent deze klachten en weet een oplossing?
Wanda.

----------


## shelara

> Hallo , ik ben Wanda.( 65 jaar)
> Ik tob al jaren met fibromyalgie, diabetes 2 en nu heb ik er ook artrose bij.
> de reguliere geneeskunde kan alleen maar pillen voorschrijven en daar kan ik zo slecht tegen. Ik heb vaak pijn in allerlei spieren en gewrichten en vaak krampen en prikkelingen in mijn kuiten.( 20 en 28 jaar terug heb ik een hernia operatie gehad en daarna zijn de eerste klachten ontstaan)Ik ben onder behandeling van een osteopaat.daar heb ik wel baat bij.
> Ik ben nu op zoek naar een goede orthomoleculair arts in de buurt van Alkmaar.
> Wie herkent deze klachten en weet een oplossing?
> Wanda.


Hoi Wanda
Ik loop tegen dezelfde problemen aan, de reguliere medische wereld is star, ze zoeken naar 1 bepaald iets, vinden ze dat niet, dan zit het tussen je oren.
Loop (nou ja rijd in scootmobiel) ook bij natuurgeneeskundige en ben op zoek naar een manueel therapeut. Heb al acupunctuur geprobeerd, vandaag doorgelicht (vegacheck) en er is dus van alles aan de hand, rug, benen etc etc, maar artsen willen er niet aan, jammer dat zoveel mensen de dupe van die starheid worden. Ik hoop dat je een goede arts vindt, of beter, al gevonden hebt, suc6 gr shelara

----------


## jewa 1947

Hoi Shelera, ik heb een orthomoleculair arts gevonden.Hij schrijft een aantal vitaminepreparaten voor en heeft een bloedonderzoek gedaan. Hij is tevens homeopatisch arts en waarschijnlijk vroeger huisarts geweest.( weet ook veel over gewone medicijnen.)Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het resultaat is. Ik kan wel lopen, ongeveer 45 minuten, fietsen gaat beter. Moet ook veel rusten.
Ga zelfs naar 1x per week naar een sportschool , word daardoor sterker, maar heb daarna wel weer meer pijn.Ik hoop dat je een goede manueel therapeut vindt.
Elke verbetering is meegenomen!!
groet.
Wanda.

----------


## shelara

> Hoi Shelera, ik heb een orthomoleculair arts gevonden.Hij schrijft een aantal vitaminepreparaten voor en heeft een bloedonderzoek gedaan. Hij is tevens homeopatisch arts en waarschijnlijk vroeger huisarts geweest.( weet ook veel over gewone medicijnen.)Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het resultaat is. Ik kan wel lopen, ongeveer 45 minuten, fietsen gaat beter. Moet ook veel rusten.
> Ga zelfs naar 1x per week naar een sportschool , word daardoor sterker, maar heb daarna wel weer meer pijn.Ik hoop dat je een goede manueel therapeut vindt.
> Elke verbetering is meegenomen!!
> groet.
> Wanda.


TOP, heel mooi, ik heb ook een manueel therapeut gevonden, die voorheen huisarts is geweest, heb een mail gestuurd en wordt maandag gebeld, ben benieuwd, maar wel voorzichtig optimistisch ooit weer uit die rolstoel te komen. IK heb weer iets vertrouwen terug, en dat is al heel wat, ik hoop voor jou ( mag ik jou zeggen?) hetzelfde, op naar (hopelijk) herstel, in ieder geval erkenning en je iets beter gaan voelen, laat me nog wat horen?
Ik laat in ieder geval ook nog van me horen als ik meer weet, groetjes Shelara

----------


## jewa 1947

Hoi Shelara,
Ik heb nog een paar tips voor je om pijn te verminderen.
Ik heb een boek : minder pijn met eenvoudige middelen, geschreven door Ingrid Bacci.Deze vrouw heeft zelf jaren op bed gelegen , kon niets meer en is er bovenop gekomen. Het is misschien nog tweedehands te kop via internet.
Het ligt bij mij op mijn nachtkastje en ik lees er nog geregeld in.
Ook het boek: de pijn de baas van Dr.Frits de Winter is het lezen waard.
Dit boek is volgens mij nog te leen in een bibliotheek.
Afleiding doet bij mij ook veel.Op dinsdagmorgen ga ik altijd boetseren en dan heb ik meestal weinig pijn.Ontspanning is heel belangrijk, maar dat lukt me niet altijd.
Mijn lichaam moet wel wennen aan de vtiamines.Bovendien heb ik een voedingsadvies gekregen voor de diabetes en om af te vallen.
Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het jou verder gaat.
heel veel succes!!!!!
P.s.natuurlijk mag je jou zeggen, ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar de meeste mensen noemen mij bij mijn voornaam.( ook mijn schoondochters, kleinkinderen niet)
groet.
Wanda.

----------

